# [ezjail] Download base system via HTTP instead of FTP?



## japoc (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm following this tutorial to install and configure ezjail: http://www.bsdnow.tv/tutorials/jails

At the step:

`$ sudo ezjail-admin install -sp`

the script tries to download ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/10.2-RELEASE/base.txz

Is it possible to change the base url or use another mirror at this point? Actually, I'm more interested in changing the protocol (I'd like to use http instead of ftp). Is this possible?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2015)

See ezjail.conf(5):

```
ezjail_ftphost (str)
	     This is where the install subcommand defaults to fetch its	pack-
	     ages from.
	     Default: ftp.freebsd.org.
```
Not sure if you can use HTTP though, looking at the configuration it looks like it always wants to use FTP.


----------



## japoc (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! Yes, this makes clear that a FTP server is expected. So I guess, I'll use FTP.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2015)

The code uses fetch(1), so HTTPS ought to work.  See line 1172 of ezjail-admin.


----------



## japoc (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks, that is a useful info.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Nov 17, 2015)

On my machines I install the sysutils/ezjail basejail using the FreeBSD installation files (on the installation media you may still have -- no need to download again) mounted in a directory using a file:// URL.  It is possible to use the -h switch with the ezjail-admin install command to choose the protocol and location (passed to fetch(1)) without editing the configuration file should you wish.  Have a look at the ezjail-admin(8)man page.


----------

